# need to buy custom fly's from good fly tier



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know how to tie fly's. I was wondering if any good fly tiers out there could sell me some custom fly's that I want made (stores don't have what I want). Let me know if interested or if you have any good fly websites.

Thanks


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Try to hit up Cheech through the site. Won't be disappointed.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What do you feel is a good price for custom tied flies?

Most people wont pay more than .89 cents for flies, but if you really are willing to pay for quality, custom flies, there are some good tyers out there.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

cheech for sure


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't know? I would say $1.50 would mean a really nice fly?? Maybe $2 if it was extraordinary. With Ice fishing season coming up I think I may wait a while on the flies but Im definitely interested and will post this same type of post right before ice off. Thanks


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Jeremy, do you plan on learning to tie? If the shops don't satisfy you you should really consider it. You fish alot of stillwater and that is the easiest kind of tying to get into IMHO.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

some day ill learn but I have school right now and don't really have the time (or the $ to get started).


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Another way is to check out sites for fly swaps. Even if you don't tie, go buy your share. They are great cause you get a real good selection and if one really works great, I bet the tier would be happy to tie you more.
These fly swaps usually have a theme like Nymphs, Dries, etc. I see swaps for stillwaters all the time.
I fish mostly stillwaters also, heck I would send you some that work great for me.
Like you said we got to get past this hard water stage, so most tiers are doing just that right now.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> some day ill learn but I have school right now and don't really have the time (or the $ to get started).


I know how you feel there. I didn't start tying much until after I got out of school myself. I haven't looked back since though. It really isn't that hard, you just need the time to do it. Having a bit of patience helps too :wink: Good luck with your schooling.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Another way is to check out sites for fly swaps. Even if you don't tie, go buy your share. They are great cause you get a real good selection and if one really works great, I bet the tier would be happy to tie you more.
> These fly swaps usually have a theme like Nymphs, Dries, etc. I see swaps for stillwaters all the time.
> I fish mostly stillwaters also, heck I would send you some that work great for me.
> Like you said we got to get past this hard water stage, so most tiers are doing just that right now.


I wouldn't recommend entering a swap and sending out store flies. That is not really the point.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > Another way is to check out sites for fly swaps. Even if you don't tie, go buy your share. They are great cause you get a real good selection and if one really works great, I bet the tier would be happy to tie you more.
> ...


Not to mention it isn't very fair to the other tiers who have to put the time in making the flies. Swaps are really for sharing patterns and techniques to learn more about fly tying, not to just get custom flies you can't buy in a store.

But if you are just learning to tie flies, then joining a swap can be very useful and informative. You certainly don't have to be an expert on tying flies to enter them.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a suggestion GUYS. I have entered my share of SWAPS and I agree it is about sharing flies that work for you in that theme. But how many streamer swaps have you been in that you get a RUN OF THE MILL Woolly bugger.
The swaps I have been in have been "WHAT FLY WORKS FOR YOU" in a particular species like Dry, Nymph, Terrestrial, ETC. So, if say an ANT works for me and it happens to be the same one SW sales, whats the big deal. It's what works!
I tie, as I know many of you do and you KNOW it is expensive to get started. Personally I bit the bullet several years ago and just keep adding new stuff, but I don't think it is to save money to tie my own... that just isn't true. I tie to relax, but it sounds like this gentleman doesn't have the time or the extra cash.
But I am also one that sticks with the basic patterns and they have never let me down like Prince Nymph, Haresears, PT, Copperjohns, softhackles, Adams, Mosquitos and don't forget ROYAL WULFFS.
There are the PUPAS also and scuds, but I have found it is the size that matters in most cases and those BASIC flies are fantastic. There are so many new improved flies out there it just gets to crazy.

One other thing, I was in a swap where one of the fies was a San Juan Worm...but, that is what worked for this particular tier. I didn't need any instructions on how that was made if you know what I mean    
Like a said, just a suggestion.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I wasn't attacking you in any shape or form, I appologize if I came across that way, or if you felt that way. I was just stating that most fly swaps generally don't approve someone buying their flies to be part of it. I could careless if someone ties a san juan worm or what ever, as long as they are the ones who tied it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

RnF said:


> I wasn't attacking you in any shape or form, I appologize if I came across that way, or if you felt that way. I was just stating that most fly swaps generally don't approve someone buying their flies to be part of it. I could careless if someone ties a san juan worm or what ever, as long as they are the ones who tied it.


Thanks, no problem. However, I personally do care who ties my SAN JUAN WORM. Mine must be LEAD FREE he, he, he, he. :lol: 
Although new to this forum, I have done this before also and it was fun. Why doesn't Jeremy28 tell us what he is looking for and we try tying them for him. Think of it as furthering his education :wink:

As far as this CHEECH dude goes....well all I got to say about him is..."GET A HAIR CUT" :lol:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

madonafly said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't attacking you in any shape or form, I appologize if I came across that way, or if you felt that way. I was just stating that most fly swaps generally don't approve someone buying their flies to be part of it. I could careless if someone ties a san juan worm or what ever, as long as they are the ones who tied it.
> ...


every 6 months....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

madonafly said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't attacking you in any shape or form, I appologize if I came across that way, or if you felt that way. I was just stating that most fly swaps generally don't approve someone buying their flies to be part of it. I could careless if someone ties a san juan worm or what ever, as long as they are the ones who tied it.
> ...


Not a bad idea. Jeremy28, what fly patterns are you looking for?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

still water patterns: perch/bluegill streamers , snazzy wooly/seal buggers, crawdads, and maybe some nymphs. Most of them weighted some lightly weighted and some not weighted. I was just looking for something a little different and better than the average patterns at fishing stores. I have an idea that will satisfy everyones curiosity....how about we have a contest in which I am the judge....everyone send me patterns and I will test them out (when ice melts) and then pick the best to worst patterns sent to me. I will take pics of every pattern and rank it according to most fish caught, biggest caught, and best detail. Of course Im joking but I would......


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> still water patterns: perch/bluegill streamers , snazzy wooly/seal buggers, crawdads, and maybe some nymphs. Most of them weighted some lightly weighted and some not weighted. I was just looking for something a little different and better than the average patterns at fishing stores. I have an idea that will satisfy everyones curiosity....how about we have a contest in which I am the judge....everyone send me patterns and I will test them out (when ice melts) and then pick the best to worst patterns sent to me. I will take pics of every pattern and rank it according to most fish caught, biggest caught, and best detail. Of course Im joking but I would......


Heck, I'm game. I don't fish much for those species, but I have had them hit my flies. I have a way cool pattern for nymphs (well, not mine, I got it from a magazine, but I tweeked it to suit my needs and it is a great idea that works). I would love some feed back.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I would be game on this as well. Not too hard to tie up a few flies. Only question I have is what would the reward be for winning?? :mrgreen: Make it worth while and I bet you could get a lot of participation. 

Either way, I could tie you up a few patterns for you to try out. It would be a good opportunity for me to tie some bigger bugs.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Gosh I don't know what to say...I don't want to be a freeloader and I need to buy some anyways but if you really wanted to then everyone would have to say whos interested and then I could set up a detailed/organized contest (in this post after everyone interested says so. Then at ice off and after a couple months I would try all the flies and note the lake, depth, and time of day and results and maybe retreive style as well. I would take pics of the flies and list the maker, and results for each fly (take pics of note worthy fish and with what fly as well). Then I would rank them according to biggest fish, most fish etc. As far as the winners go......well, if I get a ton of flies then $100 or $50 if not so many flies (50 total flies minimum). I would use them on Kolob, Minersville, and Baker (maybe new castle and enterprise too). I would list the amount of time spent with each fly as well. I have no problem taking the time in doing all this because it would be somewhat fun and interesting so just let me know if you want to.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Offering that type of reward will peak some interest. This is sounding pretty cool. I enjoy a good contest!

As a suggestion, each participant should only be able to submit two patterns, making 4 flies of each pattern so you can build up your stock. That would be 8 flies per person. Most people could tie that up in one night easily. If you have any better ideas, add them in.

You should start a new thread and see what the interest is in this. I will sign up.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Then send me the flies that you consider the worst of the bunch and I will go out and catch fish with them, once again proving that presentation and technique, and sometimes plain luck of being in the right place, is more important than fly pattern in most situations.

And for anyone who thinks fly tying is expensive has also bought into the notion that you have to tie flies on fancy vises with expensive materials. It can be as expensive or cheap as you want to make it. Look at all the people who tie and fish SJ worms and thread midges.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Then send me the flies that you consider the worst of the bunch and I will go out and catch fish with them, once again proving that presentation and technique, and sometimes plain luck of being in the right place, is more important than fly pattern in most situations.
> 
> And for anyone who thinks fly tying is expensive has also bought into the notion that you have to tie flies on fancy vises with expensive materials. It can be as expensive or cheap as you want to make it. Look at all the people who tie and fish SJ worms and thread midges.


That is true with every thing in life. But man does not live by San Juan Worm or Thread Midges alone :lol: :lol: there has got be a Wooly bugger or two.
You can definitely get by with a standard vise and even go to hobbie stores and get the material for a fraction of what it cost in fly fishing stores. Hooks you can find on sale at a lot of places.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Then send me the flies that you consider the worst of the bunch and I will go out and catch fish with them, once again proving that presentation and technique, and sometimes plain luck of being in the right place, is more important than fly pattern in most situations.
> 
> And for anyone who thinks fly tying is expensive has also bought into the notion that you have to tie flies on fancy vises with expensive materials. It can be as expensive or cheap as you want to make it. Look at all the people who tie and fish SJ worms and thread midges.


Jermey28 PM sent.

What?? I am miffed by your response. Who said anything about fishing techniques? You seem to have something to prove, not sure what though.

If tying flies is so cheap, then you wouldn't have any problems donating him some flies will ya?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like you're easy to miff.

I offered sound advise: fly tying can be as cheap or as expensive as you make it. Miffed again?

I've fished right behind guys with the same pattern and caught fish all the while they are complaining about the fly and wondering what to change to. Technique has alot to do with success. Miffed again?

I send free flies to lots of fly fishers....world-wide.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

fly tying is cheap or expensive either way you look at it. i have spent about 4-500 dollars on fly tying tools and materials. if i figure i will pay one dollar for each fly then i will have to tie 4-500 flies to break even. in one year i have tied a lot more than this so i think i am ahead. yet after you tie these flies you have a lot of materials left to tie more flies. after averaging it out i figured my flies on average cost 18 cents. if you look at it this way it is cheap. however if you look at it as, holy crap 100-150 dollars to get started and then another 300 dollar investment in the future (if you dont want to limit yourself to what patterns you can tie), it is expensive.

or you can look at it a third way-it is a hobby and most hobbies are expensive.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> fly tying is cheap or expensive either way you look at it. i have spent about 4-500 dollars on fly tying tools and materials. if i figure i will pay one dollar for each fly then i will have to tie 4-500 flies to break even. in one year i have tied a lot more than this so i think i am ahead. yet after you tie these flies you have a lot of materials left to tie more flies. after averaging it out i figured my flies on average cost 18 cents. if you look at it this way it is cheap. however if you look at it as, holy crap 100-150 dollars to get started and then another 300 dollar investment in the future (if you dont want to limit yourself to what patterns you can tie), it is expensive.
> 
> or you can look at it a third way-it is a hobby and most hobbies are expensive.


Good aim.....you hit that nail right on the head!
And then there are people like me that went from a Renzetti (with both sets of jaws) to a Vosseler...why? cause it looks soo kewl! :lol:


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

id check out jim eastwoods selection, the man knows his buisness, tied me up some jojo specials and i knocked em dead on the weber. qaulity products that work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Count me in! I would be willing to tie up some seal buggers and some nymphs I use on the stillwater. Streamers and crawfish patterns are not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

just to get one thing straight... I really don't care if people send me flies or not. Yes, if we did this little competition thing then it would be completely subjective and not neccessarilly truely reflect the best and worst flies. There are way to many variables involved to accurately place the fly patterns. All I could do is time the usage of each fly, what type of conditions (depth, weather, lake etc.), and I would take pics of noteworthy fish caught with what fly made by whom. I need fly patterns anyways so I would give a $reward to the maker of the pattern that caught the most fish and maybe another $ reward to the maker of the fly that caught the biggest fish ($ depending on how many flies I get). I would get the equipment to tie myself but the main thing is the time it would take to learn everything and I just don't have the time right now with school and work.

I think this would be interesting and fun to do but truth be told I don't think this will end up happening just because there would have to be atleast 6-7 people involved and because its so opinionated and with shipping/tying costs etc. If you would like to do this then send me a p.m. by Monday the 7th of January and I'll get it organized.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Good aim.....you hit that nail right on the head!
> And then there are people like me that went from a Renzetti (with both sets of jaws) to a Vosseler...why? cause it looks soo kewl! :lol:


Youch. Maybe it's just me, but I tied on that thing for 5 minutes and I won't tie on it again. I guess that I have issues with the rotary knob being the same knob that is used to tighten the jaws. Then there is the midge jaw (which it too slippery for me.) The other jaw is a cool concept, but it can damage hooks too. I guess there is too much fiddling with it for me. I like quick and easy. Not Fiddler on the Roof.

Jeremy, I will send you as many flies as you want. I'll just charge you $1.50 for each of them Most are of the very scraggly/ugly variation.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

cheech said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > Good aim.....you hit that nail right on the head!
> ...


Who saud anything about using it to tie with, I just said it was Kewl...LOL :lol: 
I guess you use it long enough you get use to it. I had problems at first, but I kept at it and now I love it. And yes those #32's fit :wink:


----------

